# 1st cervelo, 1st carbon...3rd bike...



## TickDoc (Jul 4, 2007)

just picked up this 2011 s3 yesterday.

The brand always inspired lust whenever I saw one go by, but a local dealer is only a recent occurrence around here (Ok).

I don't buy bikes very often, so a new one represents a quantum leap in bicycle advancements.

I tried an s2 with full ultegra (also on close-out) but was having a hard time with the white color scheme.

I tried a new r3 with ultegra and bbright/rotor crank and found it nice, but almost fragile feeling? May have been just the settup, but it felt creaky and too jittery for my tastes.

Tried this s3 with red and bbright/rotor and fell instantly in love.

Way more comfy over rough stuff than I expected and solid as a rock under power.

I kept my wheels from the previous bike as they are way lighter than the fulcrum 7's on the bike and they have been great all-rounders in general. (I think they compliment the bike nicely too ).

Only been on one short ride so far, but shaved 2min off my regular 22 mile jaunt with no extra effort. Sucker is slick in a headwind fo sho.

Just a little more tweaking on the fit and I think it will be a winner.

thoughts?


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

*Very nice!*

Very Nice. What is weight and size?


----------



## TickDoc (Jul 4, 2007)

56 and weight unknown. I need to have the shimano cassette switched out for the sram (still on fulcrum wheel) and have the steerer tube cut next week, and I'll have them weigh it then.


----------



## Roadone (Jun 18, 2011)

luv it luv it!!!


----------



## chill716 (May 12, 2011)

very nice


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I love the 3T bars (as well as the bike in general) but next time you wrap them, only go a little past the bend and leave the tops bare. Looks good and shows off the red/black a bit.


----------



## TickDoc (Jul 4, 2007)

yeah, I can see the red peeking from holes in the fizik bar tape...teasing me ;~) great tape, BTW, bouncy like old fashioned cinelli cork.


----------



## TickDoc (Jul 4, 2007)

15.2 with the old ultegra pedals and no seatbag. The aero 420's help lighten the load considerably over the fulcrum 7's that came on the bike.

Added a simple specialized speedzone sport wireless computer today and can't wait to ride tomorrow.

Shaved nearly five min off my regular 25 mile ride with no extra effort....she's one slippery bike fo sho.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice S3! The bike will be 14lbs easy with a pair of tubular wheels.

The S2/3 does not have the bbright bottom bracket. The only S bike that has it is the S5.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

TickDoc said:


> yeah, I can see the red peeking from holes in the fizik bar tape...teasing me ;~) great tape, BTW, bouncy like old fashioned cinelli cork.


like this (sorry for crummy camera phone quality):


----------



## Pin2Win (Feb 28, 2012)

Really nice! Where at in OK did you buy?


----------



## TickDoc (Jul 4, 2007)

t-town in Tulsa. Great shop w mainly Specialized and really good wrenches. I thought I was deciding between an s2 and an r3, but then this one was at another location. With the combination of red and bbright rotors (plus the black color is much easier on my eyes than white) it sounded intriguing. It only took a few minutes to realize this combo was perfect for me....light, strong, but still comfy.

You in Tulsa?


----------



## TickDoc (Jul 4, 2007)

says BBright right on the Bottom Bracket???


----------

